
My BlackBerry: The Good, The Bad and The Damn Ugly - OoTheNigerian
http://oonwoye.com/2010/10/11/my-blackberry-the-good-the-bad-and-the-damn-ugly/
======
toadi
Maybe as a device the BB is not in the same league as ihpone or Android.

But you don't buy the BB for the device but for the services. This said if you
want to play angrybirds get a iphone.

With a BB I can get a flat fee everywhere in the world to use the BB services.
Mail, surfing the web. Which is a sweet deal if you travel a lot.

